# Smoked Apple Pie w/qview



## korpellakitchen (Nov 24, 2012)

i tried a recipie from jeffs book...smoked apple pie.    the twist was i cranked up the temp to 300ish and made one reg pie.













20121124_193933.jpg



__ korpellakitchen
__ Nov 24, 2012


















20121124_181828.jpg



__ korpellakitchen
__ Nov 24, 2012


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks good but where is the money shot?


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 24, 2012)

Which one was the best?


----------



## korpellakitchen (Nov 24, 2012)

same pie..one was before smoke...one was at the end


----------

